# Chattahoochee river Duck Hunting



## LipRipper45 (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if you are allowed to hunt any section of the Chattahoochee river? I live near the dam and I am pretty sure you cant hunt anywhere near there if anyone knows different let me know! Thanks


----------



## MagSPot (Nov 14, 2012)

you will never get an answer about that from any one or dnr


----------



## LipRipper45 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea that's what I figured. I noticed you do some hunting on lanier; is it any good and do you hunt the main lake or the north end near the river? thanks for the help


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 14, 2012)

Loose lips sink ships...


----------



## Canyon (Nov 14, 2012)

If you live in south GA and travel to Lanier in hopes of finding great hunting, your going to have a long season.  I would look to the coast...


----------



## BaggingBandedDrakes (Nov 14, 2012)

It depends on what dam you live by?


----------



## LipRipper45 (Nov 16, 2012)

Buford. Thunder Road thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 16, 2012)

LipRipper45 said:


> Buford. Thunder Road thanks for all the great advice!



Anytime! Just remember to keep the firearm loaded at all times and stay within 1000 feet of the docks! Its not hard to do on Lanier though.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dude, really?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 16, 2012)

Go @ Benning, pretty tight at times depending on the weather


----------

